# Outdoor Opera: Is the Sound Okay



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Seattle Opera is doing Die Walkure in an abbreviated form with Angela Meade outside at the Seattle Center. It is not like Santa Fe, that has a special setup. Will I be disappointed in the sound, do you think?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, the sound is bound to be a bit different but if the singers are fine quality you probably won't mind, will you?
I've been to Glimmerglass, Tanglewood, Wolf Trap, Santa Fe, Princeton, and several smaller venues and have enjoyed each and every one (as long as it was not during a heat wave. That could be "trouble!")


----------

